# 1968 dash tach



## Bill E (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe some one out there can help me.i just replaced the original dash tach in my 68 400 hardtop.the needle moves but just barely.my 68 has an early version of electronic ignition,it uses the original distributor and cap and has a one wire
hei module attached to the negative side of the coil in place of the original
points.I was told the tach won't operate without being recalibrated for
electronic ignition.it was a tough job just installing it and i wonder if anyone
has any tricks to make the tach function without removing it again and having
it recalibrated.very frustrated.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

provide photos of your ignition module shown and then with the cap installed.


----------



## GTO 1 (Apr 10, 2007)

Never heard of a re-calibration for trans. ignition. Just needs to receive signal from negative (or equivalent) side of coil.

GTO 1


----------



## Bill E (Apr 14, 2011)

*dash tach*

have'nt had time to take picture,but i will


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

Might need the tach filter, such as sold by MSD?


----------

